# Авиация > Современность >  Ми-28Н

## [RUS] MK

Всем известно, что Ми-28Н выбран основным ударным вертолетом Российской Армии. Но вот тут и кроется заковырка: серийное производство начали в 2006 году, а в частях машин еще нет... 
В этой теме предлагаю обсуждать все, что связано с этой замечательной машиной.
Вот редкое видео, которое показывает маневренность Ми-28: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QljIfRZhNU0

----------


## boyan

Ну вообще-то это Ми-28А. Впрочем Ми-28Н летает не хуже.
По поводу машин в частях, то сейчас помимо ГСИ, проходит обучение инструкторов в 
ЦБП. Не будут же строевые летчики сажаться сразу на незнакомую машину :)

""В настоящее время в государственных испытаниях, которые полностью будут завершены в следующем году, принимают участие 8 вертолетов Ми-28Н, в том числе 2 опытных и 6 предсерийных. До конца года завод "Роствертол" сдаст ВВС России первые три серийных вертолета Ми-28Н", - отметил руководитель МВЗ."
http://www.aviaport.ru/digest/2007/12/10/133117.html
Т.е. к концу 2007г. будет 11 бортов. От себя могу добавить, на стапелях стоят еще 4 шт., которые уже выйдут в 2008г.

----------


## Евген

Всем привет! Недавно в Сызрани проводилось совещание руксостава, на котором прямым текстом было сказано: 2012 - Ми-8, 2015 - Ми-24 перестают существовать. В 2008 - только 2+Ми-8МТВ5 и 5+Ми-24ПН идут в Прибылово и всё. Ну и как перспективка???  :Mad:

----------


## AC

> Всем привет! Недавно в Сызрани проводилось совещание руксостава, на котором прямым текстом было сказано: 2012 - Ми-8, 2015 - Ми-24 перестают существовать. В 2008 - только 2+Ми-8МТВ5 и 5+Ми-24ПН идут в Прибылово и всё. Ну и как перспективка???


В Прибылово???!!!  :Eek:  :Confused:

----------


## Евген

Да, в Прибылово.

----------


## [RUS] MK

Вот такие красавцы. Групповой пилотаж на каких-то учениях. Взято с сайта Миля.

----------


## [RUS] MK

Еще немного + нашел хорошие фотки носа.

----------


## MAX

А как Вам такой кадр? Фото оригинальное (эксклюзив) :Rolleyes: .

----------


## [RUS] MK

:Eek:  А где нарыли? А автор кто? А еще есть? :Smile:  :Rolleyes:

----------


## F74

> Вот такие красавцы. Групповой пилотаж на каких-то учениях. Взято с сайта Миля.


ИМХО, 2005 год Белоруссия, совместные учения "Щит союза", ЕМНИП. Причем, второй вертолет, насколько я знаю,- без ПРНК (если присмотреться, нет обтекателя РЛС над втулкой винта) и играл роль статиста- летал без боевой работы.

----------


## Chizh

ИМХО, наличие или отсутствие обтекателя РЛС ни как не влияет на наличие ПрПНК.
Более того, на фотке есть стрельба НАРами с Ми-28 как раз без обтекателя.

----------


## MAX

[QUOTE='[RUS] MK;23870'] :Eek:  А где нарыли? А автор кто? А еще есть?QUOTE]

А вот и не угадали. :Smile: 
Это снято на МАКСе. Только не с аэродрома, а с противоположной стороны. С реки Москвы. Там они прямо над головой ходили. Это снято буквально метров с 30-и, да еще на 10 м.пикселей. Увеличивать можно до последней заклепки.
Есть еще пара - тройка хороших кадров. И не его одного. :Rolleyes:

----------


## airwolf

[QUOTE=MAX;23893]


> А где нарыли? А автор кто? А еще есть?QUOTE]
> 
> А вот и не угадали.
> Это снято на МАКСе. Только не с аэродрома, а с противоположной стороны. С реки Москвы. Там они прямо над головой ходили. Это снято буквально метров с 30-и, да еще на 10 м.пикселей. Увеличивать можно до последней заклепки.
> Есть еще пара - тройка хороших кадров. И не его одного.


Ссылочку в студию на алюбом-а то так красиво всё описали.  :Smile:

----------


## MAX

[QUOTE=airwolf;23894]


> Ссылочку в студию на алюбом-а то так красиво всё описали.


Альбома такого нет. Уж извиняйте. Все на диске в компьютере.
Что-то можно посмотреть здесь. Жалкие крохи, правда, но тем не менее. Это снимал мой отец и кое-что выкладывает на своих страничках.

http://www.photosight.ru/ownpage.php?authorid=47
http://club.foto.ru/gallery/photos/a...3452#listStart

Там, если поискать, то можно еще найти.
А здесь Монино и "Летающие легенды".
http://fotoplenka.ru/users/gumenuk/70632/
http://fotoplenka.ru/users/gumenuk/70235/

----------


## Chizh

> Альбома такого нет. Уж извиняйте. Все на диске в компьютере.
> Что-то можно посмотреть здесь. Жалкие крохи, правда, но тем не менее. Это снимал мой отец и кое-что выкладывает на своих страничках.


Жаль...
Хотелось бы в высоком разрешении.

----------


## MAX

> Жаль...
> Хотелось бы в высоком разрешении.


В высоком разрешании, это конечно хорошо. Но возникает масса вопросов, связанных с авторским правом и незаконным копированием. Увы, эта проблема существует.
Если что-то конкретно интересует, то милости прошу в мыло. Все обсуждаемо.

----------


## Любомирский

Сегодня очередные 2 Ми-28 пошли в часть, в Тверскую обл. (смотрел по ящику, НТВ)

----------


## [RUS] MK

> Сегодня очередные 2 Ми-28 пошли в часть, в Тверскую обл. (смотрел по ящику, НТВ)


Очередные к чему? :Confused:  :Smile:

----------


## Snake

> Очередные к чему?


К выборам грядущим  :Biggrin:

----------


## Любомирский

Может неправильно выразился: сегодня отправились в часть 2 очередных серийных Ми-28. Построены в Ростове. Летят в часть, в Тверскую обл. 
"Ежегодно ВВС планирует закупать по 10-15 таких вертолетов" - что было сказанно по поводу закупок. (собственно примерно тоже говорили в прошлом году про Су-34)
Вот, уже подробнее глянул. На презентации был зам главы ВС. Летал борт 41 желтый. Модификация Ми-28-Н но без шарика над втулкой несущего винта.

----------


## [RUS] MK

http://www.dodmedia.osd.mil/DVIC_View/Still_Search.htm

Немного фоток Ми-28А

----------


## [RUS] MK

> К выборам грядущим


 :Biggrin:  :Rolleyes:

----------


## forten07

МИ-28Н - ошибочный выбор. То что отправили в Торжок- РЛС не имеет и представляет 28А, а в таком виде против освоеного Ка-50 преимуществ не имеет (скорее недостатки). Н и тот не особо впереди против 52. Противно от такой западляны со стороны мин обороны.

----------


## [RUS] MK

> МИ-28Н - ошибочный выбор. То что отправили в Торжок- РЛС не имеет и представляет 28А, а в таком виде против освоеного Ка-50 преимуществ не имеет (скорее недостатки). Н и тот не особо впереди против 52. Противно от такой западляны со стороны мин обороны.


Откуда такая осведомленность? Может тогда хоть фотки этих машин выложите или расспросите летчиков, которые на них летали?

----------


## forten07

Да от того, что один чел из ТОржка сейчас абсолютно чесно сообщил о том, что машины пришлли без оптекателей. На концах плоскостей нет АСО. считай 28А в голом виде. А сама РЛС не доведена (точнее ее нет :Frown: ). Так что вводить это и не освоеное (а Ка-50 ой намного больше выпущено и уже осовены втом же торжке :Wink: ) без РЛС(а доводить ее будут ой сколько... :Mad: )  с в семи дет болезнями - роковая ошибка. Да и преимушеств перед Ка-50 (или если так печет на разгрузку экипажа- 2х местного) Ка-52 нет :Cool: .

----------


## An-Z

> Откуда такая осведомленность? Может тогда хоть фотки этих машин выложите или расспросите летчиков, которые на них летали?


 Человек не врёт! А каких вам фоток недостаёт??? Ми-28 с надвтулочными обтекателями в репортажах видели? То -та.. 
А если лётчиков послушать, то захочеться упиться усмерть..

----------


## [RUS] MK

> «НОЧНОЙ ОХОТНИК»!


http://www.redstar.ru/2008/01/30_01/3_03.html

А я верю... :Smile:

----------


## airwolf

> http://www.redstar.ru/2008/01/30_01/3_03.html
> 
> А я верю...


Нас в армии замполит наказывал чтением этой газеты-потом от ярких строк в глазах неделю рябило! Уж больно хорошо там всё описанно!

----------


## Zmey Smirnoff

> Да от того, что один чел из ТОржка сейчас абсолютно чесно сообщил о том, что машины пришлли без оптекателей. На концах плоскостей нет АСО. считай 28А в голом виде. .........


Мне в свое время добрые люди объяснили чем Ми-28А от Ми-28Н отличается. Теперь я с вами поделюсь, а вы может своему корешу с Торжка расскажете. А то "мужики-то и не знают" (с).
Отсутствие РЛС  на втулке винта некоем образом нe делает из Ми-28Н, Ми-28А. Индекс "ночной" означает, что на вертолете установлена новая ИК аппаратура (показана красным кругом), 



а на Ми-28А вместо нее стоит допотопный танковый прицел с ТВ-каналом (в красном квадрате). Ночью на Ми-28А можно летать только в очках ночного видения.    



Надвтулочная РЛС дело архиважное и архинужное, но ставить ее на каждый борт расточительно и нецелесообразно. Кстати существующие и "освоенные" Ка-50 аналогичны Ми-28А, тк не имеют ИК аппаратуры. А конечный облик Ка-50Ш еще не известен. На каждом МАКСе он выглядит по-разному. Что, как мне кажется, не внушает доверия у заказчика. 

Так что, когда в след. раз по ТВ показывают серийный Ми-28Н, смотрите не на втулку, а под нос.   :Smile:

----------


## [RUS] MK

> Нас в армии замполит наказывал чтением этой газеты-потом от ярких строк в глазах неделю рябило! Уж больно хорошо там всё описанно!


Согласен! Но доля правды все же есть.

Да и в целях патриотического воспитания эта газета очень уместна. Согласитесь, школьникам лучше читать КЗ и смотреть Ударную Силу, чем восхищаться при виде Рэмбо, который один может всю Советскую (Российскую) Армию разнести нах... А если их будет взвод?.. :Eek:   :Biggrin:

----------


## [RUS] MK

> Летный состав Ми-28Н будут тренировать на Ми-34


http://www.vertolet-media.ru/news/?ID=2156

----------


## [RUS] MK

Хотелось бы узнать, что там с программой закупок Ми-28Н? Вроде обещали в год по 10 штук закупать, но в 2007 норму не выполнили, да и сейчас только в январе 2 машины купили. И нет ли на форуме летчиков, которые летают на новой машине? Хотелось бы все-таки узнать их мнение о сием пепелаце.

----------


## AC

> Хотелось бы узнать, что там с программой закупок Ми-28Н? Вроде обещали в год по 10 штук закупать, но в 2007 норму не выполнили, да и сейчас только в январе 2 машины купили. И нет ли на форуме летчиков, которые летают на новой машине? Хотелось бы все-таки узнать их мнение о сием пепелаце.


Я видел такие отзывы на одном из форумов -- вот, от осведомленного heliwow:

"17 апреля в Торжке строевые летчики начали плановые полеты на Ми-28. Впечатлений много, особенно когда он рулит. На висении работает очень шустро, сказывается эффективность рулевого винта. Авионика современная, неплохо отрабатывают прицельные системы, несмотря на слабый проц-486. Убивает обзор вперед у оператора, но зато у него большой индикатор и он смотрит в полете кино про свой полет!? В свое время Ми-24 тоже был убожищем, из которого превратился в приличный, надёжныый боевой вертолёт, может и из "Буратино" получится. Уже сейчас на перетяжеленный 28-й хотят установить комплекс обороны весом около 500 кг, надо любым путём оправдывать затраты на разработки. Он наверно даже висеть не будет. Но это только слухи, надеюсь, что разум победит (наверное)...
Нашлемки сейчас нет, пока на пилотаж и навигацию будут работать. Через пару месяцев облётывать с боевым применением системы. ОНВ всё те же – "Скосок" и "Гео". Нашлемка наверняка временно будет "Щель", нового для 28-го не делали, я не слышал. Авионика мне понравилась, а кабина после Ка-50 очень тесная и обзор вперед-вниз очень ограничен. Испытатели люди подневольные, послушанем отзывы строевых летчиков...
Ка-50 жив и жить будет, слава богу. На Ми-28 можно поставить двигатели мощнее, спору нет, но чем больше вес, тем инертней вертолёт. На предельно малой высоте пилотировать на инертной, хотя и мощной, машине не здорово совсем. У наших боевых вертолетов просто какой-то весовой комплекс - не получаются машины 10 тонн и менее. Вот и вырастают как снежный ком ограничения по летным характеристикам. Сложно летать среднему лётчику в таких условиях, да еще эффективно воевать. Так рождаются герои... Процессора хватает, просто не пойму: 2008 год на дворе, почему всё такое древнее, почему ОНВ нормальные не сделать, почему Венесуэле борта с ВК, а нам – с ТВ??? Потому что мы СВОИ, не обидимся и этому рады будем...".

Источник и фото здесь:
http://forums.eagle.ru/showthread.php?t=29918

----------


## AC

Кстати, на днях в Арсеньеве обещают первый полет нового Ка-52:


"Чего вы ждете от предстоящей недели?
Юрий Денисенко, генеральный директор ОАО ААК «Прогресс» им. Н.И. Сазыкина:
— Завершения договорных работ по производству опытного вертолета Ка-52 «Аллигатор».
В частности, к 1 июля должны быть закончены сборочные работы, отработаны задачи в испытательном цехе и проведен комплекс наземных испытаний на летно-испытательной станции. На 27 июня запланирован испытательный полет нового вертолета. Для предприятия это большое событие. Это первая машина из опытной партии, дальше мы будем выходить на серийное производство Ка-52 в рамках государственного оборонного заказа...".
http://www.kommersant.ru/region/khab...23&section=921

----------


## AC

А о состоянии работ по РЛС Ми-28Н недавно подробно отписался журнал "Взлет". В его майском №5/2008 опубликовано интервью Евгения Ерохина с тремя мужчинами с ГРПЗ -- Юрием Зеленюком (технический директор), Геннадием Колодько (директор научно-технического центра) и Евгением Шершневым (главный конструктор).
Что говорят:
1) 16 февраля 2007 г. в режиме висения на высоте 8 м был испытан всего лишь так называемый экспериментальный вариант РЛС, заведомо не соответствовавший ТЗ -- в 2,25 раза бОльшая масса, втрое меньшая скорость сканирования и т. п.
2) После этого РЛС подверглась перепроектированию. Сам экспериментальный образец снят с борта и смонтирован на автомобиле как наземная лаборатория.
3) В декабре 2007 г. первый опытный (перепроектированный) экземпляр РЛС смонтирован на борту.
4) В январе 2008 г. с ним проведены первые наземные "гонки".
5) В феврале 2008 г. -- первый полет с ним.
6) За февраль-март 2008 г. выполнено всего 4 полета. Выявлены повышеные "механические воздействия" на конструкцию -- станция отправлена на доработку.
7) Второй опытный экземпляр только еще готовится к наземным испытаниям. Третий опытный "почти готов", его планируют использовать для "межведомственных испытаний".
8) Все это пока лишь сугубо предварительные испытания.
9) Нынешний вариант станции однодиапазонный, количество сопровождаемых одновременно целей -- 4.
10) Импортные компоненты в РЛС будут.

----------


## [RUS] MK

Интересное видео испытательного полета Ми-28Н. Съемки с места оператора. Баян, конечно, но вдруг кто не видел?

http://ru.youtube.com/watch?v=33yRJqyKPuo

----------


## Candid

читал на avia.ru, что в Торжке сейчас 4 Ми-28 летают.

----------


## [RUS] MK

> читал на avia.ru, что в Торжке сейчас 4 Ми-28 летают.


Так столько и должно вроде. По крайней мере в марте было 2. На них вроде должны будут новые движки опробовать и РЛС обкатать.

----------


## Mad_cat

Откуда еще 2 взялись?

----------


## AC

> Так столько и должно вроде. По крайней мере в марте было 2. На них вроде должны будут новые движки опробовать и РЛС обкатать.


По поводу РЛС: обкатывать пока по-прежнему нечего...

----------


## AC

> Откуда еще 2 взялись?


Их летает уже давно больше, чем 2, и больше, чем 4... А сколько из них в данный конкретный момент времени в Торжке находятся, знают только в самом Торжке...  :Smile:

----------


## Котков Андрей

Да их уже под десяток сделали на Роствертоле, кроме тех что передали в Торжок есть еще - постоянно тарахтят над головой, причем случается что и парой ходят

----------


## [RUS] MK

> Да их уже под десяток сделали на Роствертоле, кроме тех что передали в Торжок есть еще - постоянно тарахтят над головой, причем случается что и парой ходят


Сделали бы их под десяток сотен...  :Rolleyes:  А летает хоть один с шариком?

----------


## Daemonmike

Вот это уже действительно хорошие новости!!

----------


## [RUS] MK

Интересное фото:

----------


## Pilot

> А летает хоть один с шариком?


Задолбал тут летом над дачей летать один туда-сюда каждый день  :Mad: 
Правда не уверен, что у него в шарике что-то есть :(
Надо фотку поискать, я его разок щелкнул

----------


## Mad_cat

> Правда не уверен, что у него в шарике что-то есть :(


Рязанский завод должен был довести одну РЛС до рабочего состояния к концу года.

----------


## AC

Про состояние программы на май месяц этого года я постил тут:
Ми-28Н

----------


## Daemonmike

Думаю можно и без оптекателя серию строить, а потом уже обувать его по мере готовности.

----------


## Pilot

вот этот

----------


## [RUS] MK

> вот этот


Ууу!.. Прямо над коньком пролетел!

----------


## AC

> вот этот


А бортовой № какой у него?...  :Cool:  :Smile:

----------


## Евген

Если фотка недавняя, то 36...

----------


## Daemonmike

http://www.arms-tass.su/?page=article&aid=64061&cid=25
Похоже теперь все силы будут брошены на производство машин для турков. Есть шанс наладить поточное производство. Интересно, когда Ми-28Н начнет поступать к нам.

----------


## Д.Срибный

Поверю, когда/если будет подписано официальное соглашение.
А так - ну не верю я ))) Слишком много в последние годы громких заявлений, из которых потом получался пшик. Тем более, в случае с Турцией, где наши шансы протолкнуть свою военную технику минимальны по политическим мотивам.

----------


## [RUS] MK

> http://www.arms-tass.su/?page=article&aid=64061&cid=25
> Похоже теперь все силы будут брошены на производство машин для турков. Есть шанс наладить поточное производство. Интересно, когда Ми-28Н начнет поступать к нам.


Когда Медведев ездил по Америкам, в новостях проскочило сообщение, что с 2009 года начнутся поставки в Венесуэлу Ми-28Н.

----------


## Daemonmike

В Торжке сейчас какие 4-ре борта? 41-42 и какие-то 2 из 30-х?

----------


## Евген

> В Торжке сейчас какие 4-ре борта? 41-42 и какие-то 2 из 30-х?


Всем привет! С 32 по 38 не могут быть в Торжке сейчас...

----------


## A.F.

Так сколько за весь 2008 год в Ростове смогли сделать, знает кто-нить? Если в прошлом январе передали первые два серийных (41 и 42, сер. 02-01 и 02-02), выпущенных, значит, еще в 2007-м, и ставших 10-м и 11-м Ми-28Н после двух опытных (ОП1 и ОП2, бортовые 014 и 024) и семи машин установочной партии (бортовые 32-38). Вроде видели в Торжке еще борт 43 и (не точно!) 44.
На недавней (26 дек.2008) показухе на новом ЛИКе под Чкаловским по поводу заседания госкомиссии по ГСИ была пара 294-х "30-й" серии - 35 (без шарика) и 36 (с оным). Первый из них стоял с 4 блоками НАР С-13 и без помеховых контейнеров на концах крыла, а второй - с парой Б8В20 и 16 "Атаками" (по 8 под каждой консолью).
Так видал ктонить живьем или в виде фоток борт 44, а также 38?

----------


## Высотник

> Вроде видели в Торжке еще борт 43


43 точно есть. кажется на этом форуме и выкладывали фотографию (а может и не на этом):

----------


## [RUS] MK

> 43 точно есть. кажется на этом форуме и выкладывали фотографию (а может и не на этом):


Источник: http://vertoletciki.forumbb.ru/viewt...pid=5230#p5230
Автор: Кириллов Кирилл

----------


## Евген

Всем привет! В Торжке с 41-го по 44-й. Скоро и 30-ые туда пойдут. Удачи.

----------


## A.F.

> Всем привет! В Торжке с 41-го по 44-й. Скоро и 30-ые туда пойдут. Удачи.


*Евген*, спасибо! Уже нашел тоже фотосвидетельства наличия там 44-й. Еще летом (в июле) стоят рядышком под чехлами 43 и 44.
А вот про 38 не просветите? Есть все-таки такой борт? Или "30-я" серия на 37-м закончилась?

----------


## Евген

Привет! Да, борт 38 есть.

----------


## AC

А что за борт "02 желтый"?
http://www.77.aaanet.ru/xrrj/rstv-01.jpg
Отседа:
http://www.77.aaanet.ru/xrrj/

P.S. Кстати, тут вот говорят, что Буденновск 17-19 марта таки получил первые четыре Ми-28:
http://vif2ne.ru/nvk/forum/0/co/1787012.htm

----------


## A.F.

> А что за борт "02 желтый"?


02 желтый - это ОП2, т.е. первая машина, построенная на Роствертоле, и одновременно вторая опытная (вслед за ОП1, борт 014, собранной еще в 1996 г. на МВЗ). Изначально имела номер 024, потом смененный на 02.
А вот Медведеву в Кубинке давеча показывали два Ми-28Н с номерами 01 и 02 синими! Вот это что такое, кто подскажет?? Вроде как из Торжка они пришли, но таких номеров раньше не было никогда ж... А в Торжке до этого с прошлого года были 41...44. 
З.Ы. по официальной статистике Вертолетов России, в 2008 г. построено и сдано (!) заказчику 20 боевых вертолетов "Ми" (Ми-28Н и Ми-35), в т.ч., как признались там под пытками, - 7 машин интересующего типа. Куда делись еще 3?

----------


## Котков Андрей

долго стояли в Ростове и только недавно улетели в Торжок.

Кстати а почему в Буденовск, вроде изначально Кореновск был первым полком, осваивающим Ми-28Н

----------


## [RUS] MK

> З.Ы. по официальной статистике Вертолетов России, в 2008 г. построено и сдано (!) заказчику 20 боевых вертолетов "Ми" (Ми-28Н и Ми-35), в т.ч., как признались там под пытками, - 7 машин интересующего типа. Куда делись еще 3?


Может не Ми-35, а Ми-8 МТВ-5?

----------


## A.F.

*Котков Андрей*,
а какие именно улетели (и сколько) и когда недавно? Это я в частности в контексте "медведевских" 01 и 02 синих, которые вчера "снялись" из Кубинки в составе торжокской группы - пятеркой (с Ми-26 и Ми-8МТВ-5).

*[RUS] MK*,
В релизе Вертолетов России 20 машин указано именно для Роствертола (да и сказано, что это Ми-28Н и Ми-35), восьмерки там отдельно

----------


## AC

> 02 желтый - это ОП2, т.е. первая машина, построенная на Роствертоле, и одновременно вторая опытная (вслед за ОП1, борт 014, собранной еще в 1996 г. на МВЗ). Изначально имела номер 024, потом смененный на 02.


Ага... Понял... Спасибо!...  :Smile:

----------


## Вовчек

A.F.
.."З.Ы. по официальной статистике Вертолетов России, в 2008 г. построено и сдано (!) заказчику 20 боевых вертолетов "Ми" (Ми-28Н и Ми-35), в т.ч., как признались там под пытками, - 7 машин"
__________________________________________________  ________________________
Такое может быть, если завод построил и отчитался о выпуске в конце года, а ВВС не приняли по различным причинам эти вертолеты.
2. Как можно поставить в Буденовск, если нужно в начале переучить группу летчиков и ИАС на этот вертолет в Торжке. Потом этой группе ехать на завод принять, в том числе выполнить облет и перегнать на свой аэродром в Буденовск?

----------


## Высотник

> 2. Как можно поставить в Буденовск, если нужно в начале переучить группу летчиков и ИАС на этот вертолет в Торжке.


а чем сейчас в Торжке занимаются ихние 4 или сколько там Ми-28? разве не переучиванием?

----------


## Котков Андрей

A.F.

Ваш же был вопрос - где еще 3 шт? Вот я и сказад что 3 (три) Ми-28Н давно собранные, облетанные и принятые стояли на заводе, улетели в середине марта.

Какие не знаю, протарахтели тройкой идущие за Ми-8 над городом и ушли.

----------


## [RUS] MK

> *[RUS] MK*,
> В релизе Вертолетов России 20 машин указано именно для Роствертола (да и сказано, что это Ми-28Н и Ми-35), восьмерки там отдельно


Так это что же у нас теперь... ПЯТЬ типов боевых вертолетов? Ми-24, 24ПН, 28Н, 35, Ка-52?  :Eek:  Что за хрень? Откуда Ми-35??  :Confused:

----------


## A.F.

*[RUS] MK*,
Это экспорт. Другой вопрос - насколько это новодел, а не ремонт/модернизация чего-то ранее выпущенного. Умудрились же они в официальной статистике за новые (!) засчитать 24 отремонтированных Ми-2 :Eek:  Так и сказано: "Учитывая характер и объем работ, успешно проведенных в ОАО «Роствертол» по модернизации 24 легких вертолетов Ми-2, а также величины восстановленных в результате этого показателей ресурса основных элементов конструкции, данные машины можно также обоснованно отнести к вновь построенным." (конец цитаты) :Biggrin:

----------


## [RUS] MK

> *[RUS] MK*,
> Это экспорт. Другой вопрос - насколько это новодел, а не ремонт/модернизация чего-то ранее выпущенного. Умудрились же они в официальной статистике за новые (!) засчитать 24 отремонтированных Ми-2 Так и сказано: "Учитывая характер и объем работ, успешно проведенных в ОАО «Роствертол» по модернизации 24 легких вертолетов Ми-2, а также величины восстановленных в результате этого показателей ресурса основных элементов конструкции, данные машины можно также обоснованно отнести к вновь построенным." (конец цитаты)


А, экспорт... Тогда понятно.  :Smile:  А вот про модернизацию ничего не слышал, 24 машины-это действительно радует, только вот чьи это машины?

----------


## AC

> *Котков Андрей*,
> а какие именно улетели (и сколько) и когда недавно?


*В марте улетели, шесть:*
"Как стало известно "Ъ", ростовский вертолетный завод "Роствертол" завершил передачу авиации Северо-Кавказского военного округа партии из шести боевых вертолетов Ми-28Н. Это первая поставка новейших вертолетов в строевые части в рамках контракта с Минобороны...".

Целиком тут:
http://www.kommersant.ru/doc.aspx?DocsID=1158808

----------


## AC

> ...Это я в частности в контексте "медведевских" 01 и 02 синих, которые вчера "снялись" из Кубинки...


А на Кубинке объявился, кстати, еще и "03 синий":
http://www.airliners.net/photo/Russi...28N/1515085/L/
 :Smile:

----------


## Chizh

На крайние Ми-28 стали ставить БКО или еще нет?

----------


## A.F.

Да какой там, это все второй этап, как и РЛС, и более-менее современные ракеты и много чего еще... В войска же пока может идти то, что прошло ГСИ. Даже контейнеры с ловушками и СОЛО ставят на них только на показы...

----------


## Chizh

> Да какой там, это все второй этап, как и РЛС, и более-менее современные ракеты и много чего еще... В войска же пока может идти то, что прошло ГСИ. Даже контейнеры с ловушками и СОЛО ставят на них только на показы...


Я вообще-то про контейнеры с ловушками и спрашивал, про более продвинутые девайсы и сам в курсе, что не скоро.

Странно, вертолеты вроде идут в сторону "горячей точки" (Кавказа) и при этом даже без ловушек? 
Есть так, то мндя....

----------


## Евген

Сообщение от A.F.  
02 желтый - это ОП2, т.е. первая машина, построенная на Роствертоле, и одновременно вторая опытная (вслед за ОП1, борт 014, собранной еще в 1996 г. на МВЗ). Изначально имела номер 024, потом смененный на 02. 

Ага... Понял... Спасибо!...  
-----------------------------------------------------------
Не верьте, как ОП-2 была под номером 024, так до сих пор и есть... 
A.F. - не солидно... ((((

----------


## forten07

> Я вообще-то про контейнеры с ловушками и спрашивал, про более продвинутые девайсы и сам в курсе, что не скоро.
> 
> Странно, вертолеты вроде идут в сторону "горячей точки" (Кавказа) и при этом даже без ловушек? 
> Есть так, то мндя....


АФ следует полагать Андрей Фомин? Или кто-то с идентичными инициалами?
Касаемо ловушек- по слухам в Осетию кидали Ми-24ПН- так на них ЭВУ не было- вот Вам и горячая точка.

----------


## An-Z

:Smile: Они и без ЭВУ с трудом летают.. а тут ещё горная местность.. 
ПН в Осетии не слухи.

----------


## Евген

Они и без ЭВУ с трудом летают.. а тут ещё горная местность.. 
-----------------------------------------------
Без ЭВУ нормально летают.. и в горной местности тоже... я серьёзно... и крен 70 держат... не после заправки конечно...

----------


## Евген

Касаемо ловушек- по слухам в Осетию кидали Ми-24ПН- так на них ЭВУ не было- вот Вам и горячая точка. 
-----------------------------------------------------------------
так вместо ЭВУ лучше ЛТЦ побольше... так эта экономия задолбала...

----------


## RuLavan

> Они и без ЭВУ с трудом летают.. а тут ещё горная местность.. 
> ПН в Осетии не слухи.


Конечно не слухи, у меня даже видео с ним оттуда есть  :Smile: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oMiR0HnKSNY

----------


## Высотник

Ми-24ПН с ЭВУ в ЮО

----------


## A.F.

> Сообщение от A.F.  
> 02 желтый - это ОП2, т.е. первая машина, построенная на Роствертоле, и одновременно вторая опытная (вслед за ОП1, борт 014, собранной еще в 1996 г. на МВЗ). Изначально имела номер 024, потом смененный на 02. 
> 
> Ага... Понял... Спасибо!...  
> -----------------------------------------------------------
> Не верьте, как ОП-2 была под номером 024, так до сих пор и есть... 
> A.F. - не солидно... ((((


Каюсь, склероз попутал последовательность событий. Сначала ОП2 был 02 желтый, а потом стал 024, каковым есть и сейчас. Но это тем не менее не отменяет того факта, что изображенный на большом числе фоток (например распространявшихся самим Роствертолом в 2004 г.) борт 02 - это ОП2, о чем собственно и был вопрос :)
*Евген*, не согласны?

----------


## AC

Фото буденновских бортов №№04 и 06:
http://scalemodels.ru/modules/photo/...t_cid_364.html
(С) Максим Зинченко

----------


## A.F.

Александр, правильно ли понимаю, что эти фотки бортов 04 и 06 уже прямо из самого Буденновска?
Просто 01, 02 и 03 вроде пока в Торжке (в данный момент, в связи с подготовкой парада - в Кубинке). Кстати, звезды на них уже снова "советские". Только вот на мартовском показе Медеведеву были "российские", а уже успели перекрасить обратно

----------


## AC

> Александр, правильно ли понимаю, что эти фотки бортов 04 и 06 уже прямо из самого Буденновска?
> Просто 01, 02 и 03 вроде пока в Торжке (в данный момент, в связи с подготовкой парада - в Кубинке). Кстати, звезды на них уже снова "советские". Только вот на мартовском показе Медеведеву были "российские", а уже успели перекрасить обратно


1) Да, говорят, что это съемка от 21 апреля.
2) Там еще и третий борт замечен -- видимо, №05.
http://vif2ne.ru/nvk/forum/0/co/1810661.htm
3) Про перекраску звезд обратно (если правда), то это просто умереть-не встать...  :Biggrin:  А на самолетах, кстати, как -- их тоже перекрасили???...  :Confused:   :Smile:

----------


## RuLavan

> 3) Про перекраску звезд обратно (если правда), то это просто умереть-не встать...  А на самолетах, кстати, как -- их тоже перекрасили???...


Цирк конечно, но необходимый. Пролёт на параде летательных аппаратов с неизвестными законодательству ОЗ был бы большим конфузом  :Smile:

----------


## [RUS] MK

> Цирк конечно, но необходимый. Пролёт на параде летательных аппаратов с неизвестными законодательству ОЗ был бы большим конфузом


Как раз вот если бы пролетели, то пришлось бы в срочном порядке принимать эти звездочки, ибо уже бы не отвертелись, так как "Пролёт на параде летательных аппаратов с неизвестными законодательству ОЗ был бы большим конфузом" и пришлось бы оправдываться.  :Smile:

----------


## Daemonmike

Росвертол наращивает производство Ми-28
http://www.lenta.ru/news/2009/06/16/copters/

У Ми-28 есть острел ИК-ловушек?

----------


## A.F.

19 июня утром на полигоне в Гороховце при отработке пусков НАР произошло авиационное происшествие с одним из вертолетов Ми-28Н. Экипаж жив, выбрался из кабины самостоятельно.

----------


## AC

> 19 июня утром на полигоне в Гороховце при отработке пусков НАР произошло авиационное происшествие с одним из вертолетов Ми-28Н. Экипаж жив, выбрался из кабины самостоятельно.


А вертолет то жив???!!!...  :Eek:  :Confused:

----------


## A.F.

Скорее нет, чем да. Во время отстрела ракет видимо случился провал мощности, быстрое снижение, грубое касание, "отскок", заваливание на бок, разрушение лопастей несущего винта, хвостовой балки и т.п.  Бортовой предположительно 43. Вроде как из числа прошлогодних торжковских машин, не из тех, что в СКВО пошли в этом году

----------


## AC

> Скорее нет, чем да. Во время отстрела ракет видимо случился провал мощности, быстрое снижение, грубое касание, "отскок", заваливание на бок, разрушение лопастей несущего винта, хвостовой балки и т.п.  Бортовой предположительно 43. Вроде как из числа прошлогодних торжковских машин, не из тех, что в СКВО пошли в этом году


Спасибо огромное за подробности!...

----------


## AC

А ВВС Казахстана вон потеряли на прошлой неделе Ми-24В -- и экипажу тоже повезло:
http://www.mod.kz/indexa1a0.html?pos...=1676&lang=rus

----------


## Night Hawk

А по поводу крушения просветите пожалуйста на МИ28 разве катапульт как на Камовых нет?? :Confused:

----------


## A.F.

Нет. Катапультная система (правильнее - ракетно-парашютная, с буксировочным ракетным двигателем на вытяжном фале) с креслом К-37-800 - единственная в своем роде и единственная в мире - применяется только на Ка-50 и Ка-52. 
Но, к слову сказать, концепция повышения выживаемости экипажа Ми-28 (энергопоглощаюшее шасси, амортизирующие кресла, специально спроектированная с учетом возможных деформаций при грубых аварийных посадках бронекоробка кабины) в данном конкретном случае проявила себя с лучшей стороны: несмотря на то что вертолет падал практически вертикально (стрельба велась с висения), т.е. по сути без горизонтальной составляющей скорости, в связи с чем о посадке на авторотации речь везти нельзя, и сила удара была весьма приличной, летчики сами, без посторонней помощи, благополучно выбрались из кабины и смогли отбежать на безопасное расстояние

----------


## Night Hawk

Ну повезло(ну или просто действительно техника так сработала) летчикам. А вообще в этом плане, сделанный из негорючих материалов и имеющий "катапультные устройства", Камов надежнее Ми да и выжить в нем больше шансов, но и тут наши чиновники проект немного задвигают по сравнению с МИ. :Frown:

----------


## Высотник

> А вообще в этом плане, сделанный из негорючих материалов и имеющий "катапультные устройства", Камов надежнее Ми


из каких таких особенных негорючих материалов сделан Ка по сравнению с Ми??

----------


## Chizh

> У Ми-28 есть острел ИК-ловушек?


Пока нет.
Хороший вопрос для тех кто в теме.

----------


## Chizh

> ... несмотря на то что вертолет падал практически вертикально (стрельба велась с висения)


Они там что, как раз испытания на помпаж при стрельбе проводили чтоли?

Дело в том что стрельба НАРами с висения на вертолетах не оборудованных подвижными в вертикальной плоскости узлами подвески возможна только по баллистике - неприцельно, поскольку на висении оси пусковых НАР имеют небольшой положительный угол возвышения.

----------


## Евген

Сообщение от Daemonmike  
У Ми-28 есть острел ИК-ловушек?
________________________________
Ставят бортовой комплекс обороны, но пока не на серию...

Должны были стрелять из пушки, а отбабахались С-8.

----------


## Chizh

> Ставят бортовой комплекс обороны, но пока не на серию...
> 
> Должны были стрелять из пушки, а отбабахались С-8.


Спасибо за инфу.

----------


## An-Z

> ....
> 
> Должны были стрелять из пушки, а отбабахались С-8.


 :Eek:  это как?! не на ту кнопку нажали?

----------


## Евген

На этот вопрос пока даже комиссия не ответила... Разбираются...

----------


## Евген

На вчера инфа из Тулы, что пришла телега и вина экипажа... ошибка в выборе оружия...

На сёдни инфа... вина РПКБ... ошибка в программном обеспечении...

----------


## Chizh

> На вчера инфа из Тулы, что пришла телега и вина экипажа... ошибка в выборе оружия...
> 
> На сёдни инфа... вина РПКБ... ошибка в программном обеспечении...


Забавно.
А почему "козлами" двигателистов не хотят сделать?

----------


## Евген

А причём тут двигателисты? РПКБ согласно, что это их косяк...

----------


## An-Z

Вообще странно, что у вертолёта принятого на вооружение при стрельбе НУРСами глохнут двигатели и в чём тут вина РПКБ? 
Вооружение нештатно сработало - можно согласиться, их вина, но то что в результате этого вертолёт посыпался..
Будем ждать полной инфы..

----------


## AC

> Вообще странно, что у вертолёта принятого на вооружение при стрельбе НУРСами глохнут двигатели и в чём тут вина РПКБ? 
> Вооружение нештатно сработало - можно согласиться, их вина, но то что в результате этого вертолёт посыпался..
> Будем ждать полной инфы..


Дык, помпаж, видимо, если НУРСами да с висения, -- обычное дело.
Помпаж он и у Ми-24 помпаж, и у Ми-8...
А если высота мала при этом, то компенсировать не успеешь ни автоматом, ни вручную...

----------


## An-Z

> Дык, помпаж, видимо, если НУРСами да с висения, -- обычное дело.
> Помпаж он и у Ми-24 помпаж, и у Ми-8...
> А если высота мала при этом, то компенсировать не успеешь ни автоматом, ни вручную...


В целом согласен, но много ли Ми-24 из-за этого в последнее время падало? Или собирались стрелять на висении из пушки, а пальнули ракетами, что для двигателей не штатно и получили, то что получили.. тогда более-менее понятна ситуация

----------


## AC

> В целом согласен, но много ли Ми-24 из-за этого в последнее время падало?


Ну, в те времена, когда их много летало и много стреляло, то и падало их больше из-за этого...  :Smile: 




> Или собирались стрелять на висении из пушки, а пальнули ракетами, что для двигателей не штатно и получили, то что получили.. тогда более-менее понятна ситуация


Да, примерно так и есть, как я понял из всех постов выше...

----------


## Chizh

> А причём тут двигателисты? РПКБ согласно, что это их косяк...


Как причем? 
Вертолет упал не из-за выключения двигателя от помпажа?

----------


## AC

> Как причем? 
> Вертолет упал не из-за выключения двигателя от помпажа?


Да помпаж в такой ситуации практически гарантирован любому двигателю...  :Smile:

----------


## Chizh

> Да помпаж в такой ситуации практически гарантирован любому двигателю...


Американцы на Апачах штатно пускают НАРы на висении. 
Видимо НАРы у них "правильной системы" или двигатели Т700 имеют большую газодинамическую устойчивость.

----------


## Бобер

парни, ми-28 конечно не плохо. но машина сырая еще. год назад ее только сдали ( в августе или сентябре). много недоделок. ростов может штамповать их сотнями. но есть ряд проблем в ней. ростов вообще любит хвастаться и мнить себя пупом земли. сейчас возникли и у ростова проблемы с машинами ми-28 и ми-35. из-за не обдуманного запуска в серию и продажу машин не закончивших испытания. как в мо так и за рубеж.
дальше хуже. машину сдали. ресурс ряда агрегатов низкий. замена агрегатов в проданных машинах и исчерпавших свой ресурс за счет изготовителя (проданных как до окончаний испытания, так и после)! завод несет убытки. и трясет всех кого только можно для увеличения ресурса. если ростов добьется своего.... заказчик получит машину с увеличенным ресурсом не подтвержденным! кончается это печально. отдельная тема с ми-28 это ремонт его агрегатов на заводах. 
ми-28 может стать гробом российского вертолетостроения!
а вы тут про пушки и ракеты с электроникой! =)

----------


## Евген

Ну, если противопомпажную систему не заправить жидкостью, то она и не сработает...

Бобёр, привет! А какой ресурс был у 24-ки, когда она в войска пошла? А в курсе, что 24-ка пошла в войска до того, как закончились испытания и она была официально принята на вооружение? Главное, чтобы в этом было гос-во заинтересовано, а не определённый круг лиц... (((

----------


## AC

> Ну, если противопомпажную систему не заправить жидкостью, то она и не сработает...
> Бобёр, привет! А какой ресурс был у 24-ки, когда она в войска пошла? А в курсе, что 24-ка пошла в войска до того, как закончились испытания и она была официально принята на вооружение? Главное, чтобы в этом было гос-во заинтересовано, а не определённый круг лиц... (((


Ну, 24-ка... 24-ка и в серию пошла еще не будучи принятой макетной комиссией даже...

----------


## Бобер

24 плохой вариант для сравнения. хотя бы даже по времени разработки. 28- десятилетия. а 24 за пару лет. и ресурс у 24 был внушительный по сравнению с ми-28. у 24 все агрегаты скопированы с ми-8. а некоторые даже идентичны. вы наверное не владеете информацией про ресурс. сравните начальные характеристики агрегатов при запуске в серию ми-24 и ми-28.

----------


## An-Z

Евген, будте любезны, если сказали "А", произнесите "Б", расскажите нам про ресурс первых Ми-24 и Ми-28, вместе посравниваем..

----------


## AC

> 24 плохой вариант для сравнения. хотя бы даже по времени разработки. 28- десятилетия. а 24 за пару лет. и ресурс у 24 был внушительный по сравнению с ми-28. у 24 все агрегаты скопированы с ми-8. а некоторые даже идентичны. вы наверное не владеете информацией про ресурс. сравните начальные характеристики агрегатов при запуске в серию ми-24 и ми-28.


В том то и дело, что далеко не все у Ми-24 было "скопировано" с Ми-8. И по главным новинкам 24-го -- ТВ3-117, ВР-24, лопасти -- поначалу ресурс был действительно мал.

----------


## Евген

> Евген, будте любезны, если сказали "А", произнесите "Б", расскажите нам про ресурс первых Ми-24 и Ми-28, вместе посравниваем..


Скажу сразу "В"...)))) Нет желания копаться и искать точные цифры, но разница будет небольшой...

 Бобёр, согласен с Вами в том, что на 28 ушло уже четверть века... (((((
Когда она начала летать, я в училище был и свято верил в то, что полетаю на ней... но не судьба...

----------


## Бобер

*AC*, ми-24 делали на базе восьмерки. многие агрегаты идентичны. несущие. трансмиссия. различие минимально. редуктор другой. это понятно. втулку и лопасти можно менять. подходят по установочным местам. было даже идея в свое время перекидывать их с 24 на 8 и наоборот. с рулем возможно такая же ситуация.
оборудование, электроника, подвески и прочее понятно из назначения.
 макетная комиссия приняла 24. *АС*, тут вы ошибаетесь помоему.  а то, что то сдачи госкомиссии 24 ушла в серию верно. несколько машин обкатывали военные. в СССР была такая практика. но и сколько доработок было? до сих пор переделывают!
такая же учесть ждет 28. если еще не хуже. нету СССР способной финансировать такие случаи. гонка шла на сдачу машины. ее сдали. 
и о многом умолчали! умолчали о ресурсе. о ремонте. не было подготовки на заводах к ремонту этих машин. документация по эксплуатации скомканная. 
и самое главное! заводы потеряли многие технологии при изготовлении особо ответственных агрегатов!
что остается? штамповать 28 со скоростью в ж... ужаленного матричного принтера для накопления статистики! а там уже и ресурс увеличим! и доработаем что не так! 
вот что из себя представляет 28!
ну а вооружение и оборудование любое навесить можно. это не так актуально.

----------


## AC

> *AC*, ми-24 делали на базе восьмерки. многие агрегаты идентичны. несущие. трансмиссия. различие минимально. редуктор другой. это понятно. втулку и лопасти можно менять. подходят по установочным местам. было даже идея в свое время перекидывать их с 24 на 8 и наоборот...


 :Confused: 
Да там разные лопасти вообще -- разной длины... Диаметры несущих винтов у них различаются на 4 метра!...  :Eek: 





> ...макетная комиссия приняла 24. *АС*, тут вы ошибаетесь помоему.  а то, что то сдачи госкомиссии 24 ушла в серию верно.


В своих мемуарах небезызвестный в вертолетных кругах полковник Ф.Ф.Прокопенко описывает, как он на уровне макетной комиссии отказался принимать Ми-24 с изначальной угловатой кабиной (который потом стал Ми-24А), а ему ответили: старик, остынь, уже сформирован задел по оснастке, деталям и комплектующим на 100 бортов! Ну, он и остыл... А Ми-24А потом сделали не 100, а более 200...  :Smile:

----------


## Бобер

*AC*, разные лопасти? какое отличие вы нашли в них кроме диаметров? и в каких именно лопастях? ну да ладно. не будем зацикливаться на них.
 а перекинуть втулку с лопастями нельзя чтоли? :Smile:  этот вопрос до сих пор открыт. да и некоторые считают замену втулки без смены лопастей тоже реально.
были случаи когда перекидывали лопасти и летали. чп, конечно. но было!
и откуда ноги ростут у этой идеи? опять ресурс! :Smile:  и наличие законсервированных агрегатов исчерпавших календарь. а так же махинаций для увеличения ресурса! :Biggrin:  как у военных бортов, так и гражданских. 
пока реализацию этой идеи затормозили в зародыше. 

Прокопенко? первый раз слышу. в определенных кругах мнение полковников не учитывается никак! может он и уважаемый мемуарист. но, у меня свои источники. я им больше склонен доверять. я доверяю цифрам, фактам, документам. :Smile:

----------


## A.F.

В четверг (2 июля) был на Роствертоле на праздновании 70-летия завода. В цеху частично зачехленной стоит на штатном шасси (ну наверно уже не своем) эта самая упавшая машина. С довольно большой долей вероятности можно предположить, что ее восстановят. Был приятно удивлен состоянием вертолета, упавшего с высоты 60 (или 40?) метров...
В программе показательных полетов участвовала машина с синим бортовым номером 07, на статике стояла 08. Т.е. помимо всем уже известных шести серийных машин 01...06 есть минимум еще две готовых к поставке. В цеху на сборке в разных степенях готовности еще несколько фюзеляжей, один - уже со втулкой и многими системами, вплоть до ОПС, ТОЭСа, командной радиолинии Атаки и т.п. 
Собирают и новые (!) Ми-35М по известному контракту (несколько из них уже с двигателями, редуктором, втулкой и трансмиссией), а что еще больше удивило - и новые Ми-26Т (2 фюзеляжа на сборке, еще одна машина уже облетана (вот только этим летом), участвовала в летном показе, в самое ближайшее время уйдет заказчику в КНР). 
Впечатлило лопастное производство ("лопастной завод") Роствертола - как композитные лопасти для Ми-2, Ми-35М и Ми-28Н, так и традиционные для Ми-26 - но их стальные цельнообработанные 300-килограммовые лонжероны надо видеть!

----------


## Бобер

*A.F.*, упавшую машину врятли восстановят. не должны они этого делать.
ми-35 в венесуэлу, бразилию кому еще впарили? :Smile:

----------


## Высотник

> *A.F.*, упавшую машину врятли восстановят. не должны они этого делать.


в смысле не должны?

----------


## A.F.

Бобер,
ну я ж написал "можно предположить" :) + слышал что-то типа "вот балку поменять и...". Ну поживем-увидим. Пока же она стоит именно в сборочном цехе, рядом со строящимися машинами 3-й серии и бразильскими Ми-35М.
Ми-35М (новые, с композитными лопастями, ВК-2500, Х-образным РВ, неубирающимся шасси, новым БРЭО и т.п.) пока больше вроде никому не "впарили" - только товарищу Уго (1-я серия) и стране, "где много диких обезЯн" (2-я серия, что щас в цехе). Еще один аналогичный делается "для себя" (в смысле для Роствертола) путем апгрейда ранее выпущенного "борта 50", в дополнение к одному уже имеющемуся "борту 77". Про родные ВВС речи пока вроде не идет...
З.Ы. а звезды на бортах 07 и 08 - бывшие "новые", т.е. расейские, с синей каемкой

----------


## Бобер

*Высотник*, упавшие машины не востанавливают. дэфектация и списание.

----------


## Евген

> *Высотник*, упавшие машины не востанавливают. дэфектация и списание.


_____________________________________________
Привет!!! Да лан, и хде такое написано... Я тож слышал, что замена ХБ нужна...

----------


## BratPoRazumu

> *Высотник*, упавшие машины не востанавливают. дэфектация и списание.


да ладно, еще как восстанавливают. другое дело что проверяют "от и до" - и просто осмотреть, и нивелировка, и ВТК, и еще много всего. главное чтобы планер "выжил"

----------


## AC

> *AC*, разные лопасти? какое отличие вы нашли в них кроме диаметров?...


По ширине отличия в них еще, например, -- лопасти Ми-24 примерно на 2 метра короче, но при этом шире...  :Smile: 




> и в каких именно лопастях?...


В лопастях несущего винта, естественно...




> ну да ладно. не будем зацикливаться на них...


Ладно, не будем...  :Smile:

----------


## AC

> ...а звезды на бортах 07 и 08 - бывшие "новые", т.е. расейские, с синей каемкой


Прикольно...  :Smile:

----------


## AC

> В четверг (2 июля) был на Роствертоле на праздновании 70-летия завода. В цеху частично зачехленной стоит на штатном шасси (ну наверно уже не своем) эта самая упавшая машина. С довольно большой долей вероятности можно предположить, что ее восстановят. Был приятно удивлен состоянием вертолета, упавшего с высоты 60 (или 40?) метров...


В очередной раз спасибо за информацию! А сфотографировать его Вам не дали?...  :Confused:

----------


## AC

> В четверг (2 июля) был на Роствертоле на праздновании 70-летия завода...
> В программе показательных полетов участвовала машина с синим бортовым номером 07, на статике стояла 08. Т.е. помимо всем уже известных шести серийных машин 01...06 есть минимум еще две готовых к поставке...


*Фото с показа тут:*
http://www.77.aaanet.ru/xrrj/aviashow.html

*Вопрос к A.F.:* а представленные на показе (см. фото выше) "роствертоловские" Ми-6 и Ми-10, они в летном состоянии?

*По аварии в Гороховце:*
"Роствертол" говорит, что авария не связана с материальной частью вертолета.
Минобороны говорит, что как раз с ней она и связана. РПКБ вообще ничего не говорит.
http://www.kommersant.ru/doc.aspx?DocsID=1199954

----------


## AC

> ...Еще один аналогичный делается "для себя" (в смысле для Роствертола) путем апгрейда ранее выпущенного "борта 50", в дополнение к одному уже имеющемуся "борту 77". Про родные ВВС речи пока вроде не идет...


Кстати, в этом ролике "Звезды" (в самом начале)...
http://zvezdanews.ru/video/day_event...ossii/0033369/
...видно, что борт "77 желтый" сейчас в Торжке.

----------


## Евген

> Кстати, в этом ролике "Звезды" (в самом начале)...
> http://zvezdanews.ru/video/day_event...ossii/0033369/
> ...видно, что борт "77 желтый" сейчас в Торжке.


Он сейчас на Волге...

----------


## [RUS] MK

Может кто не видел:





http://forums.eagle.ru/showpost.php?...7&postcount=82

----------


## Высотник

> На крайние Ми-28 стали ставить БКО или еще нет?


http://zakupki.gov.ru/Tender/ViewPur...chaseId=465918
Выполнение работ по дооборудованию вертолетов Ми-28Н под установку элементов БКО.

2 машины

----------


## [RUS] MK

Строй

----------


## BSA

просто строй неинтересно - а вот лесенка!

----------


## AC

> Может кто не видел:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://forums.eagle.ru/showpost.php?...7&postcount=82


Видео:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=74a5A...eature=related
Кстати, там такое впечатление, что он стрелял не НАР, а ПТУР...  :Confused:

----------


## Carrey

Ну да, помпаж. Залп НАРами, не ПТУР - старт-то хотя и похож на ПТУР, но дальше след прямой, ПТУР бы спиралью пошёл ИМХО.

----------


## boyan

> *Вопрос к A.F.:* а представленные на показе (см. фото выше) "роствертоловские" Ми-6 и Ми-10, они в летном состоянии?


Ми-6 нет, он на заводе на постоянной стоянке, а Ми-10К сам прилетел.

----------


## AC

> Ми-6 нет, он на заводе на постоянной стоянке, а Ми-10К сам прилетел.


Понял Вас, спасибо...  :Smile:

----------

